# FINALS! Post if you are going.



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I know its a little early.....but I made it. Time to get to work. Who else is in?

Chuck


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

Me to


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm considering it.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

the thought crossed my mind


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Depends on if the Panthers are playing that Sunday...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

shes 5 points away....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be there as a spectator on the 16th for sure. Not sure about the whole weekend, though.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thinking about it...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> Thinking about it...


it's only a hop skip and a jump away


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

OK, somebody help a brother out. Im trying to find info on MECA finals but I cant find anything. 

Usually Steve puts up a post on the Announcements forum but that place is a ghost town and there is nothing there. There is nothing on the home page of the website either.

Surely there is the usual info like cut off date and all that and Im just missing it right?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Right on the home page:

2011 World Finals Soundfest Set
Tuesday, January 11, 2011


The Tennessee State Fairgrounds in Nashville will be open through the end of the year, so our Finals will be held there. The Fairgrounds is only about 5 miles from Downtown Nashville, and MECA Members have enjoyed the hospitality and nightlife in Nashville at previous Finals.

Other venues were considered, but the TN State Fairgrounds offers the club the best facility and environment to have a great event.

The Finals is for qualified Members only, meaning that the rules must be followed to earn 40 points in each class. For most Members, this means competing at 4-6 events. Points cannot be shared among classes, so all MECA Competitors are urged to make a plan that will guarantee their participation at Finals.

October 15th, Saturday, is qualifying day for all SP and Park & Pound finalists. The Top 3 in each class compete on Sunday, October 16th to determine the World Champions. SQL contests will be judged both days, with RTA Freq Out on Sunday and the $250 cash prize from AudioControl for the 2011 RTA Freq Out World Champion.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Cut off date for entry?

Cost still the usual $150?

Jonathan has got me wanting to maybe make a run at finals but since Im so late in the game Im not sure I can get the cash together in enough time. Want to know the cut off and price so I can know if I should bother trying.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd imagine cutoff is up until the finals itself. 

I would like to make a run at it but I'd be better off just giving Kirk and steve my money directly. Bastards. 

Lol.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Need my Paypal?

Points go thru the last show posted before Finals as I understand. No pricing yet. 

I miss the old crew. Haven't been going to many shows myself.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I just emailed Steve so Ill post back if he sends official word. 

If I can pay for entry the day of, that would be awesome. Still not sure if I can pull it off. Dont have 1 single piece of gear in my car right now. I'm gonna have to do a complete install and tune from the ground up then win 25 more points just to qualify and Ill be in Florida the week of Sept 19th so this will definitely be a challenge!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Steve emailed me back. Said info for entry will be posted in a week but the entry fee has gone up. Its now $165. Ouch.


----------

